# best beach weather first week of march



## jjking42 (Feb 19, 2006)

what location will have the best beach weather in the first week of march.

need to be clear water and sandy swimmable beach ( not too cold water)

Aruba
Barbados
US Vi
st Lucia
Atlantis
Cancun
cayman islands
sw florida
se florida

any other ideas

we went to Kauai last march and it was too cold


----------



## JLB (Feb 19, 2006)

You know what I would say!    

Got something against Hawaii?  Maui or Kauai.


----------



## driftwood (Feb 19, 2006)

dont go to Atlantis for warm weather......SAFE bet is Aruba, check the weather sites to see that the weather is ALWAYS 84-90 degrees with approx 10 mph tradewinds and even though the last 12 months have delivered twice the usual rainfall, it only rains 8 inches per year here. It is THE choice on your list for weather consistency.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm in Aruba the last week of February and the first two weeks of March every year and the water temp has never been below 82 degrees. It is very swimable and the water is always crystal clear and beautiful.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 19, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> You know what I would say!
> 
> Got something against Hawaii?  Maui or Kauai.



Did Kauai last year and I am thinking that I will try Maui in summer or fall which means i still need to figure out where to go in march. Maybe time for a ski trip in one of the old run down Colorado resorts , unless St James Place pops up.


----------



## tsl (Feb 19, 2006)

*Aruba/St. Martin/Caymans*

We just got back from Aruba and the water and temps were great.  We have also been to St. Martin and the Caymans for a March Spring Break and they were also very nice with warm water.


----------

